# Mini Foam Tire Question



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Will the losi Mini T BRP foam tires fit on a rc18t or r ? Also what about mini T bodies, will they fit on a rc18t? thanks


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

The rear tires from the mini-t will fit on the rc18 series . use them both front and rear on the 18t.(the 18t is 4 wd and the mini-t is only 2wd).The bodies will not fit without modifiying them. the rear shock tower on the mini-t is in front of the R wheels where the r shoick tower on the 18t is in the center of the wheels , so the releifs in the body for the shocks are in the wrong place.If you are talking about a custom body like a buds wedge or Mcallister body, there will be fitting work to do to the body for the 18t, but its as simple as drilling the holes for the body posts in the right places.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot! So just get two sets of rear mini t tires?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I don't think they will fit on the 18R. Those axles are shorter than the 18T.


----------

